# Access Macro: selecting all records



## yalti

Hello, thanks for reading.

I am trying to create a macro in Access.

I have the table opened in the macro.

i want to select all the records in the table, and delete them. 

I will then import fresh data.

I cannot seem to be able to select all the records.  Thanks for reading I'd appreciate if you could help!


----------



## Joe4

Welcome to the Board!

See here: Access:  Delete all the records in a Table


----------



## yalti

Hi @Joe4 thanks for your response.

The only options I see are RunCode, RunMenuCommand, RunMacro or RunDataMacro.

Should I write an SQL query and bring that into the macro?


----------



## Joe4

Have you toggled the "Show All Actions" button in the Macros toolbar menu?
Many are hidden by default, until you click that.


----------



## Joe4

Note that I have moved your reply back to your original thread, and not the link I referenced.


----------



## yalti

Thank you Joe -- you are quite right I did not have the option for all commands toggled on.  I will update the macro as it seems like a cleaner way of doing it.


----------



## Joe4

You are welcome.

I think that it "toggled off", by default, which I find a bit annoying myself!


----------

